# Culturebloom March 2006



## Blessem (Dec 16, 2005)

Here comes Culturebloom, Spring March 2006

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1134739521.jpg


http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1134739573.jpg

Awaken* Light coral frost (frost)
Plant a Kiss* Dirty brown (glaze)
Poppy Hop* Bright apricot + frost (frost)
Culturebloom* Bright red + low level frost (lustre)
Fresh Buzz* Light dirty pink + frost (frost)
Madame B (wn)* Lilac/mauve + frost (frost

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1134739591.jpg

Budding* Bright pink/coral + pearl 
Trance Plant* Deep chocolate + pearl
Flowerosophy* Light apricot + pearl
Petal Pusher* Light blue pink + pearl 

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1134739612.jpg

Smoothberry Deep rose
Softwood Dirty coral
Sublime Culture Neutral dirty pink
Summerfruit Pale coral

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1134739635.jpg

Overgrown* Lime green + low level frost (satin)
Lavender Sky* Bright lavender + pearl (veluxe pearl)
Love-Bud* Light coral/peach + frost (lustre)
Botanical* Deep dark grey + frost (lustre)
Spring Up* Light neutral yellow + frost (frost)
Iris Print* Indigo blue + low level pearl (velvet

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1134739655.jpg
Violet Underground* Bright violet

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/uplo...1134739673.jpg

Blushcreme
Blossoming* Coral + pearl
Sweet William* Pink + pearl


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 16, 2005)

oh my gaaawwwwddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looks like i'm going to LOVE this! i SOOOO hope the colors don't disappoint me in person, but DAAAMMMNNNNN that looks GREAT!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those shadows and l/g's look right up my street!!! woo hoo


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 16, 2005)

Come on MAC, I already can't wait for Lingerie and Catherine Deneuve... and now CultureBloom???

I knew for the pearly blushcreme! I saw it on the Pro Site! 

Yayyyyyy new Cremestick.... in light shades!!!

And finally... a light peachy coral e/s!! (Oh no... that's a Lustre.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## britaniefaith (Dec 16, 2005)

oh my goodness!! I can't waiiiiit until may for this! damn I wish it were coming sooner. I want all of those eyeshadows, they look AMAZING & the lustreglasses!!! ahhhhh my weakness. *dies* thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## britaniefaith (Dec 16, 2005)

do you mind if I post this on the livejournal mac community?


----------



## Joke (Dec 16, 2005)

Blessem, thank you for posting this!
I can't believe how perfect Culturebloom l/s is going to be for me!
The color is amazing AND it's a lustre!
YAY!!!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 16, 2005)

holayyyy! gotta start saving up for all these upcoming collections. dang! those are sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## magenta (Dec 16, 2005)

must have overgrown....oh god, i want!


----------



## msthrope (Dec 16, 2005)

that visual is amazing!!!


----------



## user3 (Dec 16, 2005)

Violet underground is going to be a must have for me!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 16, 2005)

*drooling*  OMG!!!!! mayis my b'day WWOOOHHHOOO!!!!! those shadows look awesome, i need the blue one, i want want waaaant.
P.S. repromoting Madame B lipstick? :O


----------



## aziajs (Dec 16, 2005)

Very pretty and feminine and spring!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 16, 2005)

christ almighty and I'm still wondering how I'm going to pay for Lingerie and they hit us with this?! 

But thank you so much for the info!


----------



## user4 (Dec 16, 2005)

omg... i am going to be super broke with this collection... WOW


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Dec 16, 2005)

those colors are gorgeous.  i can't wait!


----------



## laa_cat (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for posting! The promo is absolutely stunning.

But am I the only one that think every spring collection, they have pretty much the same color combination? There is some sort of a light green (Hipnotique, Metamorph, now Overgrown) and a bright blue (Meadowland, Deep Truth, Iris Print), and then sort sort of purple/pink (Hepcat, Plum, Lavender Sky), then a neutral (Naked Lunch, Pollen, Spring Up) and some dark color (Moth Brown, Bontanical) Hipnotique, Madame B, and now Culturebloom... they just look very alike to me....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 16, 2005)

wow, i love spring colors!  I want the eye shadows and blushcremes..


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow!  What I nice surprise!  Totally wasn't expecting this when I woke up.  Yay!  Is everything marked with an * an LE?


----------



## CWHF (Dec 16, 2005)

Love the postcard but other than the culturebloom l/s, I'm underwhelmed.  Whew!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Wow!  What I nice surprise!  Totally wasn't expecting this when I woke up.  Yay!  Is everything marked with an * an LE?_

 
Yes * = LE


----------



## leppy (Dec 16, 2005)

I was bored and excited for all the stuff I saw that I liked so I labelled it all. Let me know if you think I have any errors, but I didn't even try to really sort out the cremesticks since its pretty much impossible from those pictures..


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 16, 2005)

O-M-G.  More Blushcremes.  These are my most favourite MAC items.  Wooohooo


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks leppy!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 16, 2005)

oooh leppy that looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to see your speckles avatar for this one!!!


----------



## leppy (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL June.. for once the pose is actually the same as the speckles! It will probably be a tricky one because of the overlay though.. I'll work it out. hehe.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 16, 2005)

can't effin' wait!


----------



## colormust (Dec 16, 2005)

oh my....it all looks amazing but the eyeshadows and lipsticks look awesome....i cant wait....


----------



## samtaro (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh man...I want so much already.
L/S: Culture Bloom and Poppy Hop
L/G: Budding and Petal Pusher
E/S: Probably all of them...but it's iffy on Spring up, Botanical and Overgrown (this one looks so hot, but a lot lot lot like Bitter in that pic)


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for posting all the e/s look amazing, and lustreglass instead of lipglass? yay!! I am def. going to be broke next year.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 16, 2005)

im glad my birthday is in march 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 16, 2005)

FINALLY some lustreglasses!!!! I love them all! 

I like some of the e/s too!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 16, 2005)

*I am very interested in the Violet Underground eye liner and the eye shadows Lavender Sky &  Love-Bud have peaked my interest.

Thanks for posting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

*


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 16, 2005)

Yaaaaay! I missed out on Madame B l/s the first time, I'm so glad I didn't pay an arm and a leg for it on Ebay (although I was tempted to).

Also, those shadows look amazing! The lustreglasses look quite boring to me... except maybe the nude color, but I'm afraid it will be like Instant Gold -- very very unpigmented.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 16, 2005)

WOW! This collection is so pretty, I love the colors. I want the e/s so bad...I can't wait till March!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't wait. Everything looks so pretty especially Overgrown.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 16, 2005)

did you guys see the other color story, deja rose?  I just noticed it up..wondering...


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks leppy!


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2005)

*shocked* *hyperventilates* *dies* OMG I want all the eyeshadows! Overgrown better not be too similar to Bitter or Silly Goose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Violet Underground is so mine as well! Thank goodness most of the lipsticks are frost, which look horrid on me, so I'll pass those up. I'm liking the look of Budding lustreglass, but I suspect it'd be similar to Wonderstruck or Pinkarat (or a mix of both). *thinking of ways of getting into a life of crime to fund all this*


----------



## carriesshoes (Dec 16, 2005)

Thank goodness - no lemmings for me!  None of the colours are my sort of thing... me credit card will be very very happy!


----------



## booters78 (Dec 16, 2005)

oh i just love the l/g and l/s....do i need more???
yes i think i do....


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 16, 2005)

This collection has my name written all over it. Time for some serious saving.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Dec 16, 2005)

oooh! that is just the kind of collection i have been hoping for lately. lots of bright colors! yaaaay!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 16, 2005)

I love overgrown and the dark brown lippies. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Isis (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh my lord.... I am going to be SOOOOO broke this coming year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I dont think I'll be buying the cremesticks or blush creams though. I've never gotten in to them.


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 16, 2005)

WOW I want this collection!!! Will be saving up, hehe.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_
I knew for the pearly blushcreme! I saw it on the Pro Site! 
_

 
Where on the Pro Site? I'm logged in and I can't find it


----------



## Isis (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_did you guys see the other color story, deja rose?  I just noticed it up..wondering..._

 
How about Pretty Boy too? I'm curious to know what that one is all about.


----------



## leppy (Dec 16, 2005)

Stay tuned folks.. all will be made clear in time


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_Where on the Pro Site? I'm logged in and I can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's somewhere in 'Trend Report'. You'll find nothing new though, they just talk about a 'Blushcreme Pearl, Blossoming', but nothing more and no pics.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 16, 2005)

oooh god! i'm still getting over how gorgeous Lingerie looks and then this!!!

this collection looks so beautiful! i can't believe they re-releasing Madame B. l/s!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's cool they are re-releasing LE suff such as the MSF's or Fine China... 

the cremesticks look really interesting and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 COOOOL! a new veluxe pearl!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on the other side, lustreglasses are a bit boring to me and what's with the blushcremes???


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 16, 2005)

Blushcremes with PEARL?! Finally! I am SO excited.


----------



## lovejam (Dec 17, 2005)

I definitely want a couple of those eyeshadows (the neutral color and the peachy color). Looks like an awesome collection, can't wait to see it when it comes out.


----------



## veilchen (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh my, I'm gonna be so broke ... Thanks so much for posting these!


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 17, 2005)

I was just going to post today that in elle magazine jan. 2006, it said a makeup artist used Mac eyeshadow is "iris print" and i was like what the heck?either a typo for bueatuful iris or its a new shadow....so i come here and bam thier it is!!LOL


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 17, 2005)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

OMG - MAC give me a break - Christmas isn't even here and now this.... OY VEY damn you know im really lovin the Overgrown E/S -  Leppy thanks for the close photo's!

Blessem you to.. thank you!!!


----------



## llucidity (Dec 17, 2005)

Acks. Eyeshadows are my weakness and they should stop making them LE!


----------



## Luthien (Dec 17, 2005)

Very pretty stuff indeed!  The apricot and red lipsticks look interesting, I'm a sucker for those types of colors.


----------



## mellz (Dec 17, 2005)

damn I can't wait!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 17, 2005)

Love Bud, Spring Up, & Lavendar Sky look so pretty...


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 17, 2005)

I want 2 of the lustreglasses and 2 eyeshadows and one of the cream blushes!


----------



## glamella (Dec 17, 2005)

I will be sooo ready for this lovely collection by March.  It's so springy!


----------



## littlemissmagic (Dec 17, 2005)

oh my goodness, i LOVE flower-inspired make-up collections! but i only want the overgrown e/s and lavender sky e/s


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 17, 2005)

Holy cow!!! That looks awesome! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope Spring Up is darker and more yellow than Pollen!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 17, 2005)

omg mac is going to break me i really like this....overgrown looks amazing.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I hope Spring Up is darker and more yellow than Pollen!_

 
I hope it _is_ pollen


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_I hope it is pollen_

 
I have Pollen and didn't used it since 3-4 months!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I have Pollen and didn't used it since 3-4 months!_

 
I have it and I would use it everyday but theres a huge big bit of the pan and I don't want to use it all up! I love meeee some pollen


----------



## Neptune870 (Dec 17, 2005)

oh my gosh. the ad is STUNNING. one of mac's best!!! I love the whole botanical/spring theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))))))) *love*


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Dec 17, 2005)

ew, frost lipsticks.....


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm actually happy most of the lipsticks are Frost finish. I was getting SO sick of all the Lustres they kept releasing with the collections! (I love the permanent Lustres but for some reason all the newer LE ones seem to sheer and/or blah to me)


----------



## maclay (Dec 17, 2005)

This is seriously the first time I can say that I think MAC has made a collection specifically for me. I love all of it. Especially the lipstick and LE lustreglasses. I can't wait.


----------



## glamella (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalteardrop21* 
_ew, frost lipsticks....._

 
 yeah, frost isn't my faorite either. I prefer cream or sheer formulas


----------



## luckyme (Dec 17, 2005)

I like overgrown alot and already love the blushcremes so I am excited about those!


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG I WANT IT ALL!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my wallet is going to hate me :crap:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :twisted:


----------



## leppy (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't thank me! I just slapped labels on it.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 18, 2005)

OK...no thanks.


----------



## tannny (Dec 18, 2005)

i must have botanical!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, thank goodness this isnt till may....i want ALL the shadows


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_I'm actually happy most of the lipsticks are Frost finish. I was getting SO sick of all the Lustres they kept releasing with the collections! (I love the permanent Lustres but for some reason all the newer LE ones seem to sheer and/or blah to me)_

 
I totally agree! Lustre are too sheer, at least for me.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 18, 2005)

THIS is the MAC I MISS and i LOVE!!! YAY!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Dec 19, 2005)

Sign me up for all of those eyeshadows!  Especially overgrown and lavender sky!  Oh geez, Me + MAC= Very Poor highschool student


----------



## banana (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I totally agree! Lustre are too sheer, at least for me._

 
I like lustres but I'm tired of the pale lustre shades they keep releasing that just look like chapstick on lips.  Culture bloom looks like it would have at least some pigment and the Pushup Plum colour that SonRisa posted from the lingerie collection looks really hot!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Dec 21, 2005)

*I am so glad i get my tax return around the time this collection comes out!*

I want this whole collection give or take a few products!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 21, 2005)

*Culturebloom collection*

The Violet Underground pencil sounds nice.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh man. I have to get everything.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 23, 2005)

Dayummmm! I really, really like this collection.


----------



## lovejam (Dec 23, 2005)

I want the Flowerosophy lustureglass, and maybe Trace Plant. I also want Summerfruit cremestick.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Omg!!*

OMG! This is just too good to be true. All the colors look amazing! Especially those eyeshadows and liplustres. Yay!! I can't wait! Good thing my b-day is in March. Lol.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh I like the blushcremes, thanks for posting these.  I can wait until March - thats a good shopping month.  And I have time to recover from Christmas.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_I like lustres but I'm tired of the pale lustre shades they keep releasing that just look like chapstick on lips.  Culture bloom looks like it would have at least some pigment and the Pushup Plum colour that SonRisa posted from the lingerie collection looks really hot!_

 
I have to agree, I'm already pale and somewhat washed out and love warm, bold colors.  Some of the lipstick shades look promising and I love blushcremes.


----------



## KJam (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like I am going to need all of these shadows!


----------



## Bettycakes (Jan 13, 2006)

This is an amazing collection ***sqees with delight***


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 13, 2006)

*le sigh* MAC recycles a color name yet again with Iris Print.


----------



## Hilary (Jan 18, 2006)

when is it being released?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 18, 2006)

OMG I so can't wait for culturebloom to come out!!! Those eyeshadows are delish!!!!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 18, 2006)

Is this collection coming out the end of Feb?


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_Is this collection coming out the end of Feb?_

 
Feb. 16. 


Less than a month... I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Glow (Jan 19, 2006)

Iris Print and Lavender Sky remind me of two colours in the Trend Eyes palette. I'm looking forward to Botanical and Overgrown though.
And perhaps Fresh Buzz


----------



## starlight502 (Jan 19, 2006)

Got an email for a preview night  in Los angeles on the 29th.... just signed up!!! so [email protected]!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 19, 2006)

Feb 19th??? I thought this would be released in March??!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Feb 19th??? I thought this would be released in March??!_

 
Me too! What's up with that? I need more time to save, MAC!


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 21, 2006)

finally another yellow eye shadow to play with...i dont really like the chrome yellow...

Allan


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh lemming the lusterglass-they're gorgeous!!! Lippies look nice as well-Fresh Buzz in particular.
I don't think I'll bother with the e/s though...not really my cup of tea


----------



## tayliah (Jan 22, 2006)

i cant wait until this one comes out.  i have bought so much MAC in the last 2 months which is when i discovered mac.  you ladies are awesome


----------

